# Fishing kits



## theuksurvivalist (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi
As a fisherman i thought i would give you a list of the fishing kits i use for different survival situations and fishing situations.

Firstly my personal survival tin.
15 or 20 lb line as much as you can fit in the tin. 15/20 lb line will cover any freshwater fish and quiet a few saltwater speices.
Assortment of hooks form quite small 12/14 to 4/6 this to will cover most species, you can always take a big fish on a small hook but not a small fish on a big hook. A few split shot and a couple swivels. 

My second kit is designed to be slightly more comprehensive and carried on a belt survival pouch or in a rucksack.
10 lb line and 20 lb line 50 yards of each, a larger range of hooks and more of them including 1 large hook that could be used as a gaff. A couple of small spinners/lures, 2 steel traces pre-made for toothy critters, split shot and or small weights, some swivels and float. All contained in a plastic tube.

For bugging out/bug out locations.
This will be a quite comprehensive list.
Rods and reels (a mixture of sea and freshwater with reels to match). As to the style i will leave that up to you.
Lines freshwater 8 lb and 15 lb this will cover all situations.
Lines sea 15 lb and 30 lb. This will cover shore a boat fishing.
Shock leader for beach casting 1 oz of weight requires 10 lb of shock leader (4 oz weight = 40 lb shock leader)
Large amount of hooks to cover your fishing be it sea or freshwater.
Hook sharpener.
Assorted weights.
Steel traces if needed.
Some sort of landing net or gaff most fish are lost when landing.
Spare line this must be kept in a dark place to avoid being harmed by UV light.
Floats. 
Lures/plugs/spinners.
All contained in a small to medium tackle box.
This list will cover nearly all fishing situations and survival situations. Supplus fish can be preserved by smoking, drying, salting etc.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice kits.:2thumb:


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Great kit, have you ever tried the Yo-Yo reels. Great survival tackle.


----------

